# Gewässer in Babberich und Umkreis



## Speedfisher (28. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe einen Wohnwagen auf einem Campingplatz in Babberich. In den letzten Jahren bin ich immer mit einem Freund zusammen am Rhein in Spijk, Tolkamer und Lobith angeln gegangen (mit der Angelerlaubnis von Frans Komen.(|gr..). In den letzten 2 Jahren sind, zumindest unserer Ansicht nach, die Fänge dort mehr als stark zurück gegangen. An Stellen, an denen wir sonst Fische jeder Art gefangen haben, fangen wir nun gar nichts mehr. 

Ziemlich "enttäuscht" sind wir nun auf der Suche nach neuen Herausforderungen, sprich neuen Gewässern. Wir wollen uns in jedem Fall den Vispas holen. Die Frage ist nur noch, welchen Verein wir angehören wollen.

Kennt jemand gute Gewässer im Umkreis von 20 Km in der Nähe von Babberich?
Bis jetzt haben wir zur Auswahl die Oude Ijssel bei Doesburg und Doetinchem, den See "De Breuly" in Oud Zevenaar, und den Oude Rijn bei Elten. Kennt jemand diese Gewässer oder noch weitere Gewässer und kann mir Infos dazu geben? 
An Fischarten interessiert uns eigentlich alles..Hecht,Zander, Weißfisch, Barsch...
Hoffe ihr habt ein paar Tips! 

Vielen Dank im voraus und viele Grüße!


----------



## wowa.krohmer (6. August 2015)

*AW: Gewässer in Babberich und Umkreis*

Hey speedfisher, ich hab auch den Schein in Lobith gemacht.... Würd es sich lohnen da überhaupt hin zu fahren ? Oder hab ich am Rhein in millingen bessere Chancen ?


----------



## Speedfisher (22. September 2015)

*AW: Gewässer in Babberich und Umkreis*

Hey!
Meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich dort nicht mehr, seitdem der Berufsfischer seine Bahnen dort zieht. Vor einigen Jahren (etwa bis 2012) habe ich dort noch sehr gut gefangen, gibt ein paar schöne Buhnenfelder dort! Danach gings leider nur noch bergab. Schade, war mal mein absoluter Lieblingsabschnitt am Rhein!

Heute gehe ich nur noch weiter stromabwärts, kurz hinter Arnhem fischen.


----------



## wowa.krohmer (22. September 2015)

*AW: Gewässer in Babberich und Umkreis*

Warst du denn schonmal an den Gewässern in Lobith selbst...?


----------

